# 2014 Offseason Rumors



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Mavericks Salary Cap*










With projected rise in salary cap from 58.6M to 63.2M, and only 27M in guaranteed salaries, Mavericks are looking at a projected 26M in cap space heading into the offseason.

*Dirk to Take Pay Cut*



> DALLAS -- Dirk Nowitzki insists he hasn’t put much thought into what the numbers will look like on his next contract.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4701976/dirks-next-deal-well-figure-something-out

*Mavericks Not Interested in Bosh*



> How sweet would it be for the Mavericks to sign local product Chris Bosh this summer?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4701990/bosh-to-dallas-dont-hold-your-breath


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If the value tumbles far enough on Roy Hibbert, Cuban might be the type of forward-thinking owner that could snatch him up off the trade market and catalyze a career revitalization.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> If the value tumbles far enough on Roy Hibbert, Cuban might be the type of forward-thinking owner that could snatch him up off the trade market and catalyze a career revitalization.


I've read they would target a guy like Larry Sanders trying to buy-low on a high upside player.


----------

